# Smokin' some Blackfin tuna tomorrow Need a good Brine Recipe



## byounghusband (Jun 12, 2009)

I went fishing in the Gulf last weekend and cought a bunch of Yellowfin and Blackfin Tuna. 

This weekend I am cold smoking Some Salmon for a friend in my Lil' Cheif Smoker and figured I would try some Blackfin. My buddy is brining his salmon, so I need to brine the Tuna. My thoughts aer a basic Kosher Salt and Brown Sugar brine will do the trick.

Any other ideas??

I WILL have Q-view later. Also gonna do some catfish Seboke style on the ECB......


----------



## builder59 (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't want to steer you in the wrong direction.  I live in Michigan and fish for salmon all the time.  My grandfather gave me this recipe.

Fill a clean 5 gal. pail with two  to three gals water.  
Place the salmon in the pail and add kosher salt a little at a time until a fresh egg from the fish floats.  I find this usually is about 2/3 rd's of a box.
I add quite alot of garlic, minced or granulated. I like granulated
Three cups brown sugar. This is not as sweet as you would think and I was told that it helps making the fish a really nice golden brown hue.  
I let this set in a fridge for 12 hours, then rinse or as he would call it slime the fish.  I put the smoker on for 150 for an hour or so with maple wood and kick it up to 200 until it looks really nice.  Let is sit for a few hours to cool and enjoy.

Now the part about steering you in the wrong direction.  I'm not sure about the tuna.  Is it an oily fish? Typically oily fish make for better smoked fish.  

Well good luck.


----------

